# Pronunciación de Sant Andreu



## PABLO DE SOTO

Al pronunciar Sant Andreu, ¿se pronuncia la t?


----------



## chics

No. Yo creo a veces que pronuncio estas _*t*_ finales, pero no es así, no suenan, sólo las tengo "en la mente".


----------



## Namarne

Yo creo que la gente de la calle no pronunciamos esa "t", al menos en ese caso concreto. (Yo no). 
Pero en la tele me parece que sí la pronuncian, si no siempre, muchas veces. O será que tengo la impresión de que lo correcto sería pronunciarla.


----------



## jmx

Yo creo que también depende del dialecto, en Valencia y Baleares posiblemente sí pronuncian la 't', pero mejor que lo confirme alguien de esas comunidades.


----------



## panjabigator

Namarne said:


> Yo creo que la gente de la calle no pronunciamos esa "t", al menos en ese caso concreto. (Yo no).
> Pero en la tele me parece que sí la pronuncian, si no siempre, muchas veces. O será que tengo la impresión de que lo correcto sería pronunciarla.




¿Depende por idioma aquí?  ¿Hay una manera catalana para articularlo o es lo mismo en ambos idiomas?


----------



## Namarne

Sant Andreu es catalán. (En castellano es San Andrés). Es además el nombre de un barrio de Barcelona. Yo tengo mis dudas, como ya has visto, no sé exactamente si hay una pronunciación preceptiva. Quizá dependa del dialecto, de la zona geográfica, como han apuntado. 

Saludos.


----------



## Favara

Al PV sí la pronunciem, supose que a la resta de l'occidental també.


----------



## avellanainphilly

En catalán central, creo que hay variabilidad y que puedes escuchar las dos cosas. Se podría omitir, pero como va seguido de vocal también se podría pronunciar con esta estructura silábica: "san-tan-dreu". En cambio, si "sant" va seguido de un nombre que empiece en consonante seguro que la "t" no se pronuncia (en catalán central): Sant Carles, por ejemplo.


----------



## Rintoul

Para mí, que me he criado cerca de Barcelona, lo normal es pronunciarlo. SantAndreu, SantHilari

Diría que la gente que conozco del barrio también lo pronuncia


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Segons un "Manual de pronunciació" de Josep-Anton Castellanos, "és propi de l'àmbit general la sensibilització de la _t_ de _sant_ davant vocal en el cas de topònims o diades (_San*t*_ _Hilari_, _diada de San*t* Antoni_)".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

MarieSuzanne said:


> Segons un "Manual de pronunciació" de Josep-Anton Castellanos, "és propi de l'àmbit general la sensibilització de la _t_ de _sant_ davant vocal en el cas de topònims o diades (_San*t*_ _Hilari_, _diada de San*t* Antoni_)".


 

Supongo que la sensibilització es la debilitación ¿no?


----------



## chics

No, Pablo, es el hecho de que suene más fuerte. Que de hecho suene "san-tan-dreu", como una sola palabra de tres sílabas. O "san-ti-la ri" (Sant Hilari), pero en cambio sea "san jor-di" (Sant Jordi), etc.

Eso pasa también en francés, cuando una consonante final de palabra en principio no suena pero sí se oye cuando justo después le sigue otra palabra que empieza por vocal. La verdad es que yo no osé comentarlo al principio porque ya no sé si yo lo hago por influencia del francés, o al contrario me sobercorrijo o qué, pero lo que significa el texto del manual es eso.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

chics said:


> No, Pablo, es el hecho de que suene más fuerte. Que de hecho suene "san-tan-dreu", como una sola palabra de tres sílabas. O "san-ti-la ri" (Sant Hilari), pero en cambio sea "san jor-di" (Sant Jordi), etc.
> 
> Eso pasa también en francés, cuando una consonante final de palabra en principio no suena pero sí se oye cuando justo después le sigue otra palabra que empieza por vocal. La verdad es que yo no osé comentarlo al principio porque ya no sé si yo lo hago por influencia del francés, o al contrario me sobercorrijo o qué, pero lo que significa el texto del manual es eso.


 

Ah claro, que se haga sensible, que se sienta, que se oiga.

Gracias


----------



## chics

Sí, sí, eso.


----------



## ernest_

En mi caso, estoy 100% seguro que pronuncio "Sant Hilari" con la "t" muda. En el caso de "Sant Andreu" y "Sant Antoni" no estoy seguro. De todos modos, normalmente no se pronuncia esta "t", por ejemplo si dices "vent humit" (viento húmedo) o en los gerundios o adverbios que terminan en -nt nunca se pronuncia la "t" aunque vaya seguida de vocal: "esperant una persona", "estadísticament improbable"... (esto en el dialecto central/oriental)


----------



## panjabigator

ernest_ said:


> En mi caso, estoy 100% seguro que pronuncio "Sant Hilari" con la "t" muda. En el caso de "Sant Andreu" y "Sant Antoni" no estoy seguro. De todos modos, normalmente no se pronuncia esta "t", por ejemplo si dices "vent humit" (viento húmedo) o en los gerundios o adverbios que terminan en -nt nunca se pronuncia la "t" aunque vaya seguida de vocal: "esperant una persona", "estadísticament improbable"... (esto en el dialecto central/oriental)



También con palabras como "setmana - con esta me parece como "semmana" con una m muy fuerte.


----------



## Agró

panjabigator said:


> También con palabras como "setmana - con esta me parece como "semmana" con una m muy fuerte.


*setmana*:
Fon.: sə*mm*ánə (pir-or., or., bal.); se*mm*ánɛ, se*m*ánɛ (Sort, Tremp, Urgell, Ll.); se*mm*ána, se*m*ána (Andorra, Tamarit, Tortosa, Cast., Val., Al.); sa*m*ána (Alg.); se*wm*ánə (Berga, Bagà, St. Llorenç de M.).

'm' geminada en molts casos; però ni rastre de la 't'.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

El "Manual de pronunciació" que comentava només parla de la "t" de "sant" i de "quant", que es sonoritzen (per exemple, en "quan*t *és"), no de totes les "t" finals.

En un "Manual de llengua" del COU he trovat el mateix: la "t" de "sant" es sensibiltza en cas de topònim (San*t *Andreu) i quan indica diada (San*t *Esteve). Es refereixen a la fonètica sintàctica segons la variant central.
També es sensibilitza la "t" dels gerundis davant un pronom feble (anan*t*-hi) i la de "cent" i "vint" davant de mots començats per vocal tònica (cen*t *homes, vin*t* anys).


----------



## Mione

Jo sóc barcelonina i no pronuncio la "t" de Sant Andreu. 

Però recordo que quan estudiava fonètica catalana, la "t" s'havia d'escriure, per tant, s'hauria de pronunciar. Com seria també Sant Antoni (i en aquest cas, sí la pronuncio!).

Té a veure amb això: 

"El fenomen contrari a l'emmudiment és la sensibilització, que fa que aquestes combinacions es pronunciïn quan estan seguides de vocal, com:
*/t/ final seguida de vocal: cent un [ˌsenˈtun], sant Andreu* [ˌsantənˈdɾew], _fent-ho_ [ˈfentu]./r/ final dels infinitius seguida d'un pronom feble: _fer-hi_ [ˈfeɾi]/b/ de la preposició _amb_ i la /s/ del determinant demostratiu aquest se sensibilitzen quan segueix qualsevol mot començat amb so vocàlic: _amb ella_ [əmˈbeʎə], _aquest home_ [əˌkesˈtɔmə]"


----------



## freski

En català central i de manera correcta, *sí* que s'ha de pronunciar:
/'sán*t*ənˈdɾéw/ (la n que va abans de la d hauria de ser dental).

En general, penso que sempre s'ha de pronunciar la *t* en casos com aquest (i pel que fa als sants, que és un fet comú, és la manera correcta de pronúncia, tot i que fins i tot ho fan malament als mitjans de comunicació).


----------

